# You Think Birds are a problem?



## AlFulchino (Mar 15, 2010)

http://www.breitbart.com/article.php?id=CNG.8b0d826d747717ef8779801e55d9a77f.1c1&show_article=1

Thieving baboons wipe out S.African vineyards

Baboons with a taste for Chardonnay grapes are terrorising farmers in South Africa's Western Cape wine region, munching tonnes of grapes ready for harvesting, local media reported on Monday.

Farms in the Franschhoek Valley had been emptied by rampaging Chachma baboons, who sneak into secured plots and help themselves with top grade grapes, The Times newspaper said.

"They can easily wipe out up to two tonnes of grapes a week when you are not watching, and that makes about 1,500 to 2,000 bottles of wine," said Mark Dendy-Young, farm manager of La Petite Ferme.

Dendy-Young said he had lost up to 40 percent of his harvest last month to the baboons.

He said the thieving was unwittingly taking farmers back to the traditional ways of French wine making, where few grapes are harvested.

"In some parts of France, they would let you yield only a small amount... the baboons are doing it naturally for us," said Dendy-Young.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 15, 2010)

That sucks, WTF do you do in a circumstance like that?


----------



## jet (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm not sure what you'd do. They're primates, so they're intelligent, and a lot are really fierce.


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Mar 20, 2010)

I know i wouldn't want to mess with them without some kind of gun.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 20, 2010)

As you may know I live in Ct. where an orangutan ripped apart a lady very badly, I know these arent the same but close enough for me that I really want to be that close to one.


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Mar 20, 2010)

Idk about that in africa. also, i think as a farmer, you have more rights to kill certain species.


----------



## MBRA (Mar 24, 2010)

Nope, sorry still illegal to shoot them, know that very well. In the back country no one cares but NEVER pull that in the wine lands, you will have the hippies on your *** in minutes!


----------



## DesertDance (Mar 28, 2010)

*Have a little Sugar in your Tea, Darling*



MBRA said:


> Nope, sorry still nillegal to shoot them, know that very well. In the back country no one cares but NEVER pul that in the wine lands, you will have the hippies on your *** in minutes!


 Is there an animal that preys on those creatures? If so, I'd hire a few, stake em out there to protect my vines!! Of course I'd fear that my guardian might eat me too!!


----------



## St Allie (Mar 28, 2010)

Surely some form of low voltage electric fencing would be the answer? 

Zoo's have been keeping primates in enclosures for years, there must be a fairly simple ( non violent) solution somewhere.

Allie


----------

